#  Chat Ecke >   Bitte Daumen drücken am Mo, Di und Mi >

## StarBuG

Hi 
Drückt mir alle mal am Montag, Dienstag und Mittwoch die Daumen,
denn da schreib ich mein Staatsexamen. 
Einen Monat später dann noch die 2 Tage mündliche Prüfung bestehen
und ich gehöre auch zur Riege der Weißkittel  :Zunge raus:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## lucy230279

na dann drücke ich mal die daumen, ganz dolle, du schaffst das schon :s_thumbup:

----------


## Stine

Hallo!
Drücke auch die Daumen und wünsche  viel, viel Erfolg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Maggie

Hallöchen, 
na dann will ich mich mal anschließen und Dir die Daumen drücken, in der Hoffnung, dass Du ein guter, menschlicher Weißkittel wirst. Mach Dich nicht verrückt das wird schon Micha. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## cora

Hallo, 
dann sind hier gleich noch ein paar gedrückte Daumen! 
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Christiane

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und gute Fragen.
So ein langes Studium darf einfach nicht umsonst gewesen sein.

----------


## StarBuG

Kurzer Zwischenbericht: 
Erster Tag lief sehr gut, hab 76,6% (82 von 107 richtig) gekreuzt (ca. 57% Bestehensgrenze über alle 3 Tage) 
Jetzt nur noch 2 Tage durchstehen!

----------


## sun

Hallo" 
Na dann werde ich dir in den nächsten zwei Tagen noch fest die Daumen drücken.  
Alles gute und viel Glück  :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

Den 2ten Tag hab ich auch überstanden. 
Dieser Tag war echt knackig. Heftig schwere Fragen, aber ich glaub er ist trotzdem besser gelaufen, als erwartet. 
Ergebnis für meinen Tag 2: 
83 von 106 richtig = 78.3%

----------


## Teetante

Uuuuuups, dann werde ich mal noch für das Ergebnis die Daumen drücken!  
Du packst das schon! Bist doch ein schlaues Sternenkäferchen... :c_laugh:  
LG, Andrea

----------


## urologiker

Drück dir die Daumen! Der schriftliche Teil läuft doch passabel - und in der mündlichen Prüfung kann einen imho nur ein Blackout gefährden... 
Da geht noch was! 
Glück auf, logiker

----------


## Teetante

> - und in der mündlichen Prüfung kann einen imho nur ein Blackout gefährden...

 Na, das wollen wir ja mal nicht hoffen.... :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Andrea! Daran denkt man nicht! Es gibt keinen Blackout!

----------


## Teetante

> Andrea! Daran denkt man nicht! Es gibt keinen Blackout!

  :bigeyes_2_blue5:  Der Logiker hat davon angefangen, ich denke daran doch gar nicht, menno. 
Wird schon alles gut gehen!

----------


## StarBuG

So, schriftliches Examen mit ne guten 3 bestanden. 
Heute Abend geh ich erst einmal feiern  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Teetante

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß heute abend!    :c_10cheers_3:   :Prost mit Wein:   :g_party_eyes:

----------


## urologiker

Chapeau Micha!

----------


## Pianoman

:s_thumbup:  
Pianoman

----------


## Teetante

@ Starbug,  
na, schön gefeiert gestern abend?  :c_10cheers_3:

----------


## StarBuG

Aber sicher.  
Dementsprechend hab ich nun auch einen Kater  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Christiane

Du hast es doch hoffentlich nicht so übertrieben wie wir damals? Ich war 2 Tage nicht aus dem Bett herausgekommen.

----------


## StarBuG

Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht  :Zwinker:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Na wieder vom Kater befreit?  
Gratuliere 
lg Nicole

----------


## applepie

Ja dann mal noch Herzlichen Glückwunsch fürs so gut bestandene schriftliche! Das mündliche wird ja sicher halb so wild ;-) Welche Fächer hast du denn? 
Ich hab ja bis dahin noch ein wenig Schonfrist :-))

----------


## StarBuG

Innere, Chirurgie, Orthopädie und Pädiatrie  
Das wird schon, hab sehr angenehme Prüfer  :Zwinker:

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hey Michael!!
Ich gratuliere Dir auch ganz herzlich, jetzt haste ja schon den größten Teil hinter Dir oder?? DAs mündliche packst Du auch noch!!!! 
Wann ist es denn genau soweit? Wünsch Dir dafür alles Gute!!!!

----------


## StarBuG

Es ist vollbracht. 
Euer StarBuG ist ab jetzt offiziell ARZT  :Zunge raus:  
Hab heute mein Staatsexamen mit einer 2 bestanden  :Zunge raus:  
Jetzt wird erst einmal gefeiert!!!! 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Patientenschubser

Sehr gut ich gratuliere Dir.  
*zwinker* Deinen Benutzertitel haste ja schon geändert.... 
Feier schön und gute Erholung anschließend...

----------


## lucy230279

aucvh von mir herzlichen glückwunsch, kannst stolz auf dich sein :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hey auch von mir die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche, cool mit 2!!!!  
Feier schön und lass Dich feiern und genieß es, kannst echt stolz auf DIch sein, da schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an!! 
Wie gehts denn jetzt weiter? Ist der Facharzt schon in Sicht?  :Grin:  Oder steht erstmal die Doktorarbeit an?  
AUf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg!!!   :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## StarBuG

Na klar hab ich den Benutzertitel schon geändert, darauf hab ich die letzten 4 Monate gewartet  :Zunge raus: .  
Doktorarbeit ist schon so gut wie fertig, die hälfte ist schon geschrieben, also noch 3-4 Monate hoffentlich. 
Jetzt werd ich mir erst einmal nen Job in einer Kinderklinik hier in der Gegens suchen.
Hoffentlich bekomme ich ne Stelle. 
Gruß 
Micha 
ps: Jetzt wird gefeiert  :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

Leider verspätet, aber auch von mir die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche!   :Prost mit Wein:  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Stine

SUPER!!!!! 
Auch von mir die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche!!!
Mit einer 2 - alle Achtung! :bravo_2_cut:

----------


## Malu

Hallo StarBuG Michael, 
ich bin ja nur selten bei euch, weil ich mich in erster Linie im ms-Lebensbaum herumtreibe und in anderen Foren nur ab und zu schmökere. 
Daher hab ich auch jetzt erst gelesen, dass du den ersten großen Schritt deiner beruflichen Laufbahn erfolgreich abgeschlossen hasr. 
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!! -- und auch noch so gut   :s_thumbup:  
Dein Forum hat sich hervorragend entwickelt und ich bemühe mich jetzt öfter mal reinzuschauen  :nice_day_cut:  
Liebe Grüße
Malu

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Starbuck, 
und ?  Neue Stelle gefunden ? Wünsch Dir Glück ! 
Gruß
katzograph

----------

